# Vetierinary orthopedic sergeons?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well for those that haven't read my previous post on what happened to Sparky, the short version is he injured his left shoulder/leg duck hunting, took him to the vet and diagnosis after e-rays, no bone damage, soft tissue. Anti inflammatories and min, activity. took him into the vet for a 2 wk follow up and she said he's worse!!!!  At best he's the same with very little improvement. She expected a lot better results!!! More x-rays, nothing. He's now scheduled to be examined by a specialist in a little longer than a week.
My question - the Specialist is Dr. Dale Smith, orthopedic surgeon, know nothing about him. Anyone have any comments on him or who I might go to for a second opinion if advisable? This is my best bud and I'm really worried about him so I want to make sure he's getting the best diagnosis. Any help woudl be greatly, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Dr. Smith would be the second opinion, no?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No!!!! it would be a specialists opinion since they don't know what the problem is. The second opinion I'm looking for is after Dr. smith makes his diagnosis, if i think it's necessary.  Still would like some feed back on his overall rating. :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IMHO the specialists opinion is even more valuable because he knows the very specifics of this type of injury working on similar injuries every day rather than just knowing a little bit about everything. If you were referred to him and like your primary care provider recommended him I think his referral would be worth more than just any dog owner's referral who went to a specialist 1 or maybe two times since the vet sends him patients on a regular basis and has probably heard back from those customers referred to him. Just my $0.02


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Fred, I wish I knew more details about the pooch ortho guys around here. Know all kinds of human help. I don't know anything about his skills as a diagnostician, but Dr. Talbot over at Animal Care Roy did a great job with the hip displasia certification X-rays for my dog. He does a lot of the German OFA stuff for the Draht guys around here, and from what I can tell, he is their ortho guy. They took great care of my dog while she was there. If you needed a 2nd opinion on your ortho stuff, I sure wouldn't hesitate recommending these guys.

Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks to both of ya. That helps.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky I have no advise because you are on ground I have not walked but I would like to wish the best of luck to you and the sparkinator. I am hopeful sparky will be back to %100 in no time.
Bret


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

I've worked with Dale Smith before and he was very good.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

keny glass****, 

Thanks guy, that helps a great deal.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Dr. Smith is one of the best ortho surgeons out there. He preformed shoulder surgery on my lab when he was 2. He went without any discomfort his entire 12 year career. I would definitely trust his opinion. Good Luck.


----------

